
Apple releasing ARKit for iOS - tomduncalf
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/05/apple-releasing-arkit-for-ios/
======
johansch
Watching those demos I got the feeling that what we are seeing here is a
"last-minute" salvage from something quite a lot more ambitious. (Like AR
glasses hardware.)

